# Columbia Model A7.



## JO BO (May 2, 2020)

Up for your consideration is a Columbia Model A7 according to the head badge.....anyone know approx. year?   Neat handlebars though not sure if original.

The tires are so flat it stood by itself lol


----------



## MrColumbia (May 5, 2020)

The "A" prefix is 1923. Unfortunately 1923 is the only Columbia Catalog I do not have from 1879 to 2002. The model is no doubt a Junior Roadster based on catalogs from both older and newer catalogs. I have attached the image of one from the 1924 catalog for reference as no doubt there will be very little difference.


----------



## MrColumbia (May 5, 2020)

Here is a Junior Roadster from the 1922 catalog as well.


----------



## JO BO (May 5, 2020)

Thanks; I wish you did have the 23 catalog as well as i was wondering if the chain ring and those bars are stock original. Thanks for sharing...seems to be little info on the internet for them.


----------



## JO BO (May 8, 2020)

Looks like front forks have built up rigs on them in 24 and smooth in 22....trying to find other differences....thanks for the extra effort to produce these images. jo Bo


----------



## JO BO (May 26, 2020)

The chain ring appears to have an extra circle in the middle on 1922 but is lacking on mine (1923)  and the one pictured for 1924.   Value anyone?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 26, 2020)

> Looks like front forks have built up rigs on them in 24 and ...



Ridges could just be artwork; as the seat post mast appears to show similar stripes.


----------



## stezell (May 26, 2020)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Ridges could just be artwork; as the seat post mast appears to show similar stripes.



Picture in the ad looks like the fork could be a Mead, I would say the same, artist liberties.

Sean


----------



## JO BO (May 28, 2020)

Yes I agree looking closer....artist doing the shadow thing....nice work anyway.     I can’t find a thing on any sales of these so don’t have a clue where to start.   Jo Bo


----------



## stezell (May 29, 2020)

Zach had this one posted for sale in 2017 without the wheels, but his had the dropstand. Probably $100-150 or more than he was asking, not sure.

Sean


----------



## stezell (May 29, 2020)

Sold - Give away prices. :) | Archive (sold)
					

...




					thecabe.com


----------



## JO BO (May 29, 2020)

Thanks..couldn’t tell tell from headbadge if it says A7 or if another model/year if it makes much difference.must not have much of a following...I’m not sure about the bars on this one as they appear to be different from pics. (Tiller bars?)Thanks again


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jun 2, 2020)

eye have a 23 columbia model A-9.... i've also had a orig. A-7..with  motorbike bras.....and i do have 23 catalog....an it does appear to be near correct bars...hard to tell .....the chain ring is correct...knot the wright pedals.....


----------



## JO BO (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks for the info...not bad looking bikes


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jun 3, 2020)

your very welcome...i also now just noticed that your bike has an incorrect saddle....should be a persons ..i'll send along a pix of mine....


----------



## JO BO (Jun 5, 2020)

Nice saddle....


----------

